# Transcatheter coil embolization



## MMillercpc (Sep 12, 2009)

I have to bill for facility or ASC with this scenario... 

The patient has bleeding fro the splenic flexure and underwent transcatheter coil embolization of a third order branch middle colic artery and suerior mesenteric angiogram... 

This is ALL I'v got!~ any suggestions would be appreciated.. I typically only code surgery. 


74185 for the angiogram?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello,
(CPT - 37204 - Transcatheter embolization, percutaneous, non-head)
Usually followed by, 
CPT - 75894 - radiological S&I;
CPT - 75898 - Angiography through existing catheter for follow up study for transcatheter therapy, embolization.

May be 75898 followed by 75894 with 51 modifier can help.

Regards,
Lavanya Mohan


----------

